# Early 30's rollfast ID help



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just picked this one up. I think it's pretty much original but I imagine its been repainted? I was just wondering about the wood clad rims, I've only seen them a few times and am not sure what years they were used. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 9, 2010)

i just realized that you only live a few hours north of me


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like your bike would/should have 28 inch wheels. I think mid 30s the 26 inch balloon tire came out. Some manufacturers offered both sizes on the same bike at that era. Thats a nice bike!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 9, 2010)

I do live just north Mountain Home AFB but I'm not sure what kind of drive it is. We just had our first swap meet up here last weekend and had a great turn out maybe we'll see you here next year. As far as the bike goes I do know that D.P. Harris bikes were typically set up to take 28" or 26" wheels, is all they did was change the front fork and put spacers on the rear fender for the 26" models. Of course even after the spacers and fork they still have alot of space between the fenders and tires. I was just wondering if any body new what years they offered the wood clad 26" clinchers?


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 9, 2010)

Steel clad wood 26 x 2.125 clincher rims were one of the first types of rims used when balloon tires were introduced. I imagine the weight of the wheels and the cost of production compared to plain steel rims did them in. They were offered from late 1933 or early 1934 through about early 1935. Between the rims and the way the bike sits on the wheels it looks original and correct on those wheels.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 9, 2010)

That thing is sick!! Can you find me one  : )


----------

